# Brown Algae, cleaning Algae during cycling stage.



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

Is it ok to clean algae up during the cycling stage or will it effect the cycle. Any advice is appreciated. I currently have a ton of brown algae on my rocks and starting to get on my glass.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I would not clean the rocks or glass while cycling; bacteria colonize on those as well as in the filter.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree. The beneficial bacteria grow on surfaces like rocks and glass. You don't want to remove any.


----------



## DRose1836 (Oct 27, 2019)

Ok thanks, I'm assuming once the tank is cycled most of that will go away or I'll have to get a pleco for algae clean up


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

DRose1836 said:


> Ok thanks, I'm assuming once the tank is cycled most of that will go away or I'll have to get a pleco for algae clean up


Mine never went away on it's own. Love having the Pleco though, keeps everything nice and tidy.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It can take many months after the fish are in to disappear, but eventually it will.


----------

